# Whats your favorite strand that Attitude carries?



## Relentless999 (Jul 5, 2009)

Title says all!

Im interested to hear because Attitude is the shiznit and I probably wont order from anyone else again. 
although i did just get some querkle from subcool.


----------



## phatpharmer (Jul 5, 2009)

Its so hard to say, there's so many i would want but if I had to pick 1 I'd have to say Paradises White Berry, after seeing Mentalpatients grow journal and BPOTM I'd love to grow some of that!

                                                    Phatpharmer


----------



## Smokey Mcpotster (Jul 5, 2009)

The two I'm about to order tonight:hubba: :hubba: ... My first order/grow.  This by far has been the most fun!!!!  Mandala Satori and Speed Queen. I chose the Satori for being a great Sativa. Sativas help me with anxiety and dep.  The Speed Queen seems to be a great balanced Indica, from what Mandala writes. I would like to experiment with the Speed Queen and see if I harvest one in middle, clear/amber vs one in amber. To see How different the Indica will be. I'm hoping the SQ will help with sleep.


----------



## Relentless999 (Jul 10, 2009)

anyone else?
Im really thinking about ordering la confidential and super skunk by sensi.. the last time I got super skunk by white label none of them germinated


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER (Jul 10, 2009)

Usually if you sent me in the candy store to pick out a treat. Id pick my favorite in Sensis Jack.

But I want Sensi Mr.Nice most. So would roll with that.


----------



## nvthis (Jul 19, 2009)

Just one? Hmm.. I guess if you went to a firework factory and they told you that you could only leave with one you would go for the biggest thing you could find.


----------



## Relentless999 (Oct 13, 2009)

anyone else?  getting the itch to order again ..

ive got la confidential, purple wreck, blue hash, cali hash, double gum, and blueberry going right now..
got beans of speed queen, bubblelicious, and a couple others..


----------



## the chef (Oct 13, 2009)

cannabiogens destroyer its on the next shippment.


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Oct 13, 2009)

my next one will be TGA Subcools Qleaner  its  Jacks cleaner x purple urkle x space queen....  Looks AMAZING!!!


----------



## Relentless999 (Oct 13, 2009)

thanks guys.

btw i have querkle.. germd 5 seeds and they all sprouted a little, and then died.. weird.. im gonna germ the other 5 soon.


----------



## Relentless999 (Oct 13, 2009)

the chef said:
			
		

> cannabiogens destroyer its on the next shippment.


wow! not cheap but looks awesome!  also, its sold out


----------



## the chef (Oct 13, 2009)

I know got a pack on back order, it looks scary!


----------



## Raw Dog (Nov 2, 2009)

KushBerry it put me on my arse


----------



## the chef (Nov 2, 2009)

Just got done with an earlybud from a blue/widow from Dinafem through the tude and WHOA! One fer the oldschoolers!


----------



## Bedazzler (Nov 21, 2009)

I finally pulled the trigger on my first mail order. I ordered from Attitude Subcool's Jilly Bean. I've been wanting to get some for a year now finally did it Fri. hopefully they get here.


----------



## Bedazzler (Nov 25, 2009)

Beans made it in 5 days. I was expecting maybe 2 weeks. Attitude is great


----------



## Bedazzler (Dec 6, 2009)

4 beans sprouted 6 didn't needless to say I'm very disappointed. I hope they are at least females. One UFO sprouted the Moby **** from Dinafem the Cali Hash didn't. ugh.  At least the ones that made it are doing fine.


----------



## legalize_freedom (Dec 6, 2009)

Relentless999 said:
			
		

> anyone else?
> Im really thinking about ordering la confidential and super skunk by sensi.. the last time I got super skunk by white label none of them germinated


 
I'm interested in the LA Con also...I've never grown it, but been seeing and hearing good things about it.


----------



## legalize_freedom (Dec 6, 2009)

JustAnotherAntMarching said:
			
		

> my next one will be TGA Subcools Qleaner its Jacks cleaner x purple urkle x space queen.... Looks AMAZING!!!


 

YEAH!  I'd like to try this one to!


----------

